# Troll



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

There's been a troll kicking around in here for the last few months. You'll know who I mean. He has to chip in to every single thread, usually just to insult, inject sarcasm but almost always to criticise. Usually the newer members are getting the worst of his late night rants (probably drunken, lonely, drowning of his sad little sorrows).
These trolls, they come and go.
Unfortunately a few of the longer standing members are being quite "pally" with this particular troll. Maybe because, occasionally, he actually talks about our cars ? Maybe they don't want to rock the boat or be on the receiving end of his negativity ?
Just be aware he is alienating new members, insulting members who make regular positive contributions to the forum (sometimes aggressively) and ruining the overall atmosphere. I have reported the troll to the mods several times (when his insults have been particularly aggressive and foul mouthed). They have deleted his posts and I would hope, given warnings.

Here's a thread he trolled last night :
viewtopic.php?t=384378


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

few " crybabies " on the forum these days... [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

If anyone reading this is wondering "who, what, where ?" Bear in mind that the offensive comments get removed quickly and several times whole pages of threads have been deleted by the mods - as the pointless arguing goes far off topic.
I can be sympathetic to emotional issues that can cause someone to be so confrontational - but there's a limit. A word in the ear from someone who will be listened to, is probably what is required here.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

pass the kleenex..and a nappy [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

And we're done


----------

